# Short Shaft, Tiller, Long... What do I need?



## Hooky1420 (Oct 20, 2010)

Hey all,

I have a Tracker 1436 that I'm doing a mod on (my first)... Its been delayed as I'm setting up a company too. But this past weekend, I really made some headway on the modification, and now I'm looking to get an outboard. I've looked around at several, but I really don't know what I "should" be looking for. The boat is rated for 15HP, but would take more if I can strengthen the transom... 

Here's my issue... Is anyone familiar with this boat? What type of engine should I be looking for... short shaft / tiller / long shaft ... and what is the difference. I know you boys can help me out. I'm guessing short shaft because the transom is not all that tall... The mod is nearing completion and I want to get it out on the water with more than just a trolling motor to power it! (Will post pics of the mod as soon as it's complete) Just needs the carpeting!!!

Much appreciated in advance.


----------



## BaitCaster (Oct 20, 2010)

Short shaft - don't over-power it. I would stick with the manufacturer's recommendations. A 15hp will push that boat nicely.


----------



## captdan (Oct 20, 2010)

I had a 14 ft jon, a little thicker than the Trackers, and the 15 hp was PLENTY of power for it..... I had a 2007 Johnson tiller


----------



## bobberboy (Oct 20, 2010)

If the transom height is 15" you'll need a short shaft. If the transom height is 20" you'll need a long shaft. Unless your boat has a console with a steering wheel you'll need a tiller motor. There are a number of things relative to the max hp on a boat. I don't think the weight of the motor/strength of the transom is the determining factor. For safety's sake don't exceed the max hp rating on the boat.


----------



## Hooky1420 (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks a lot guys. I didn't plan on going over 15hp. Figured even a 9.9 would get it up on a plane well enough. The advice helped a lot, and thanks for the quick responses. The search for an outboard begins!


----------



## fishrmn70 (Oct 20, 2010)

I have a 1436 tracker that I put a 8 hp short shaft Mercury on. It will top out with me, plus all my gear, carpeted decks, etc at 17 mph. With a 15 hp, I bet that boat will fly.


----------



## Hooky1420 (Nov 1, 2010)

fishrmn70 said:


> With a 15 hp, I bet that boat will fly.



... And I just missed out on a 2008 Mercury 15hp for $1200 on craigslist. Guy said I was one call too late! Sure something else will come along sooner or later... (I hope)


----------



## captdan (Nov 2, 2010)

Also, try to get a 2 stroke.... The 4 stroke 15's are about 30-40 lbs heavier and will weigh your rear down.....


----------



## dixie_boysles (Nov 2, 2010)

one of my questions is. My boat is rated for a 25 HP. With all the mods (removing middle bench and adding flooring and decking and carpet) is it still safe to use a 25 HP?


----------

